# What wheels do the big guys ride with.



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking to know what type of wheel and tire set ups some of the big men ate riding on. I'm 5'11 240 rising on Mavic cpx22 with maxxis fuse tires. That's the stock setup my Nike came with. Looking to change wheelsets.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm 6 feet, 230 pounds. Stock Bontrager Race Lites, 20 flat spokes front, 24 flat spokes rear. Normally a 25mm Bontrager tire, sometimes a 23mm tire. Wheels haven't been on a truing stand in three years, and are just now starting to visually show signs being in need of a little truing.

I like the Armadillo tires too.... virtually no risk of a flat, but a little (third of a pound?) heavier than other "normal" tires.

Although in 5300+ miles, three season, I've not had a flat on a Bontrager tire either. Knock on wood.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, it really does depend on your price range, but here is a suggestion for someone of your size. 
If your looking for a wheelset that will be a daily driver, you could always go with Kinlin XR300 rims laced to White Industries hubs. This would be a bit more aerodynamic that what you are on now. It would more than likely be a bit more durable and much easier to service. At your weight, if you went with a 28/32 spoke count, you would have a pretty damn bombproof wheelset.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

5'10 300-ish pounds.
Torelli Aspect carbon clinchers on one bike, Mavic Aksiums on another, and built-by-me Sun CR18/Campy Veloce 650B wheels on another.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Zen. My budget is up to $500 but rather spend around $300 or so if possible. What would a build like that run.?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

bent_remy said:


> Thanks Zen. My budget is up to $500 but rather spend around $300 or so if possible. What would a build like that run.?


In my opinion, in your price range you should strongly consider something like what Zen suggested, but with Shimano hubs (Ultegra or 105).


----------



## ratfink74 (Feb 4, 2007)

6'5" 235lbs. Velocity A23's laced to DT 240 hubs 28 radial front 32 2x nd 3x drive rear. light and strong. Tires are Vittoria Pave 24mm.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Companies like BWW rate their wheelsets to rider weight. That's kind of sensible. 

Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

Just who *are* 20/24 spoke wheels designed for anyway?


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

32H C2 with WI MI-5 front
32H C2 with WI H3
24mm Conti's

Lovin these!! I weigh 240lbs.. give or take cheeseburger.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

This question comes up a lot in this forum. 
click here for several discussions on the topic: 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=3812462


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Valley Cyclist is exactly right. If you were to do the build that I suggested with some Ultegra hubs then you would be able to keep the price down without sacrificing durability. As Mike T suggested its worth making sure that manufacturers build wheels that are designed for your weight. If you were to buy from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse, like Mr. T ALWAYS suggests that everyone on this forum should do regardless of the question they ask, make sure that you go with a Shimano hub because their lighter weight hubs are not built for riders your size.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

You could look into the Aero 50 by Easton or the Reynolds Solitude


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I am 6'3, (currently 208 lbs- down from 240) and I ride Velocity Deep Vs 32/32 DT 14 ga spokes with Ultegra hubs. I like the Ultegra hubs but would've been happy with 105 hubs too. The thing is that Ultegra really wasn't that much more than 105 when I was purchasing them. The first thing to consider is what Zen said: What's your price range? In all honesty, CXP22s are good Clydesdale wheels. The issue with your CXP22s ( if there is an issue) would be the hubs. OEM builds tend to not have the best hubs for Clydes. I really want to recommend you just swapping the hubs and spokes on your current wheels but for the money (parts and labor), you can pretty much by a new set of wheels that will suit your needs. Mavic Open Pros with Ultegra hubs seem to be recommended a lot but I would recommend the Kinlin before buying the Mavics.


----------



## 62westwallaby (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm 6'1" 210 lbs. I'm riding White Industries hubs H2/H3, 32 spoke, 3x front and rear on Stan's 340 tubeless rims. Hit some rough chipped seal pavement and still true. Though tubeless setup has been hit and miss. When it's right it's very light and nice. When you see a big mess of sealant on the ground it's kind of a drag. Not giving up on it yet but the rim/hub/spoke count combo is great.


----------



## albertabeef (May 15, 2011)

CXP22's with Ultegra Hubs, 14g straight gauge spokes. 24H front, 28H rear. Currently at 220lbs. No problems with them.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Great name, OP. I'll play devil's advocate and ask why upgrade? If just for weight, then a few hundred grams is just a fraction of the total system (rider, frame, wheels....). But you already knew that.

I've been riding Ksyrium SL and have had no problems on some very rough rodes with the me + bike + gear in the 220 lb range. They've stayed as true as any set of wheels I own.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

*What is the Lbs talking about?*



iclypso said:


> Great name, OP. I'll play devil's advocate and ask why upgrade? If just for weight, then a few hundred grams is just a fraction of the total system (rider, frame, wheels....). But you already knew that.
> 
> I've been riding Ksyrium SL and have had no problems on some very rough rodes with the me + bike + gear in the 220 lb range. They've stayed as true as any set of wheels I own.


Thanks; the name is from my drinking days back in college...

The real reason for the upgrade is because I had a spoke break during a ride on Saturday. I took a spill on a greenway because some rollerblader was paying more attention to his ipod than where he was going. Don't know if the spoke broke then and there because I rode another 15 miles before I realized my spoke was broken and wheel was no longer true. Took it to LBS the nest day and he fixed the spoke but told me I had 5 others that were not in the best condition and it would be n my best interest to pick up a new wheel set. He wanted to buy some Ksyrium Equipe wheels he had hanging overhead. Nice wheels but wouldn’t work for me. The spoke coun I know I don’t look like I’m 240 lbs but I don’t look like I’m a buck fifty either! I used to play outside linebacker in high school and was weight training from 2004 to 2010 when my son was born. My normal weight should be around 205-215 give or take and that what I wanna get back to and stay at so I want a strong set of wheels that can take the pounding of a big guy riding on NYC streets. 

Just because I want a strong wheel doesn’t mean I don’t care about its weight. I ride as fast and as hard as I can, for as long as I can. If I had 2K to spend on a primo set of customs wheels I would (but then again so would you) but I don’t. And its hard to justify to my wife what we thought would be a little $300 investment in a new bike turning out to be a $1000 C-dale and $800 in accessories … And now I need to spend my sons college fund to buy some new wheels.

(Sorry had to get that off my chest)

Anyway my budget is 500ish and I’ve gotten some really great Ideas on wheel sets to pick up from you guys on this forum. Zen, Valley and Mike T have had me on researching. And I think I’m gonna get some quotes on the XB300 build suggested in earlier posts. I have my first 50+ mile ride scheduled for late October so I’m need them then. I just want be able to ride with my friends and feel confident in the equipment I have beneath my.

(Big guys are people too…)


----------



## dakota (Nov 25, 2009)

I am 250 and I have had very good luck with Handspun Velocity A23, Shimano 105 and DT Swiss straight 14ga spokes. Not the lightest at about 1950 grams, but bullet proof and provide a much smoother ride. Got my set for about $250.00 last spring.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Anybody have an opinion on how Easton wheels would hold up?...Maybe some EA90 SL's.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

mopartodd said:


> Anybody have an opinion on how Easton wheels would hold up?...Maybe some EA90 SL's.


Well it would really be dependent on your weight. For bigger riders, I would advise to steer clear of those. The low spoke count along with the radial lacing on the rear non drive side makes for sub-par durability and marginal power transfer.


----------



## rjw (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm 310lbs or so, and running two sets of Open Pro rims on Campagnolo Centaur and Chorus hubs, laced 32 hole 3x.

One rear wheel went through a spate of snapping spokes a few years ago, but the shop rebuilt it and it, and the other wheels, have been fine ever since.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and ride Bontrager XXX lites - I love them! No issues yet.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

OP, I sent you a pm. I'm in NYC and have a set of wheels I think would work well for you


----------

